# Online website builder



## DeadBoy (Feb 13, 2012)

Which is the best free online website builder with good webspace,unlimited pages,etc.?Which is better?Browser based sited builder or downloadable software?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2012)

According to me it is weebly.com
another site to check out would be yola.com

but I have used weebly before and I have to say it, it is quite easy and hasslefree to use


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 16, 2012)

DeadBoy said:


> Which is the best free online website builder with good webspace,unlimited pages,etc.?Which is better?Browser based sited builder or downloadable software?



Wix.com offer awesome looks
Can try try wordpress with premium themes also which is a better option


----------



## PraKs (Feb 16, 2012)

Guys,

Any site which helps in making good blogspot/blogger.com template ?


----------



## thinkyou (Feb 18, 2012)

just google it


----------



## vikasbook (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes I am agree wix and weebly are really good option as wix is really good while you thinking to build flash website. Even latest website builder like ecositebuiler and other are also good option as site builder market is growing so just need to research for best site builder tool at Google


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 19, 2012)

Wix is bad, as sites are produced in flash...
Go wordpress


----------



## mrintech (Apr 19, 2012)

Hostgator has got an awesome website builder and web templates: Free Website Templates Provided by HostGator.com


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 19, 2012)

mrintech said:


> Hostgator has got an awesome website builder and web templates: Free Website Templates Provided by HostGator.com



But then, you have to pay them $10.00 a month to get hosted...


----------



## vikasbook (Apr 23, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Wix is bad, as sites are produced in flash...
> Go wordpress



Yes you are right  WIX not looking good while one think to make site better for search engine.  Even *Wordpress* is good CMS and come with lots of user friendly plugins another hand *weebly* and *ecositebuilder* is also good option


----------

